# 4K Monitor Required



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello guys,

I'm posting again after quite a time. My Korean Monitor went kaput and couldn't be repaired. I need a new monitor. I'm thinking of going 4K as more screen space will help me multi task better. Any body using 4K monitor here? I'm looking at these options.

1. Asus PG348Q - ROG SWIFT PG348Q | Monitors | ASUS India
2. Asus PG279Q - ROG SWIFT PG279Q | Monitors | ASUS India
3. Dell p4317q - *www1.ap.dell.com/in/en/business/pr...spx?refid=dell-p4317q-monitor&s=bsd&cs=inbsd1
*www1.ap.dell.com/in/en/business/pr...spx?refid=dell-p4317q-monitor&s=bsd&cs=inbsd1
Ultra wide monitor is also in my consideration. What do you think of 16:9 vs 21:9? Please let me know.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2017)

Amazon.in: Buy LG 4K-UHD 27UD68P-B 27-inch Monitor (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings

This is most VFM monitor in india, apparently u can get it for 35k locally
Supports freesync as well


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Amazon.in: Buy LG 4K-UHD 27UD68P-B 27-inch Monitor (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings
> 
> This is most VFM monitor in india, apparently u can get it for 35k locally
> Supports freesync as well



It seems to be a VFM suggestion. Thank you! Is FreeSync supported with Nvidia Cards? Will Free Sync compensate for lower refresh rate of this monitor [60hz]?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2017)

No its not supported for Nvidia cards, and yes default Freesync range for that monitor is 40-60hz, some reviewers are saying you can OC refresh rate to 72hz, im not sure about that


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> No its not supported for Nvidia cards, and yes default Freesync range for that monitor is 40-60hz, some reviewers are saying you can OC refresh rate to 72hz, im not sure about that



Yes, I also read a review on Amazon where some body overclocked it to 72 hz. My current gpu won't allow me to go beyond 60 fps in 4k. Although, I'm thinking that I should pay more and get a higher response time monitor. Reason being that I may upgrade my gpu in future which will allow me to get more fps on 4K. I don't want my monitor to limit me then. My budget for the monitor is between 80K-1L for the monitor. I also feel the 27 inch size won't do justice to 4K resolution. I feel 1440p is perfect for 27 inch size.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes, Thats exactly what I was going to suggest, if you purchase that monitor play at 1440p, but run desktop applications at 4k with 125% scaling. 
Scaled DPI looks crisp af, roommate has a 1440p 14 inch laptop with 150 percent scaling, looks great..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm waiting for the quotes for the monitors from the dealer. Once I get a proper idea then I will decide which to purchase. If those monitors cost like insane then I will better get the LG monitor and wait for those monster monitors to get cheaper.


----------



## krish1997 (Sep 14, 2017)

buy lg 4k UD 68P


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 23, 2018)

I am reviving the old thread. I did not got the monitor and used my old 24inch for 6 months. I had bought a 29inch UM69G Ultra wide monitor but I did not like the wider display much. It is useful for my work but I need more screen estate in terms of height. Back to square one now. Any suggestions? I have noticed that Lenovo monitors are available now in India. They seem to be decent for their price. I think I need more than 27 inch now. Any recommendations for 30/32/34 inch 1440p monitors? 4K will be fine as well.

Is any body running dual monitor setup? How is the experience? I am skeptical due to the wires which will run for running these monitors.

Request you members for a urgent recommendation.  @Nerevarine


----------



## nac (Mar 23, 2018)

I am using multi monitor setup but those are small ones 17" and 21.5" monitors. For a while it seemed good enough, now I want more screen space. I neither have space in my PC table nor budget for one more monitor.

Go for a much bigger one rather going for 27" and wanting more after couple of months. Something like this will be good, but costs a bomb.

*cdn.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/ig1BYd8mwxMn0IGOny8dtL-9dKo=/50x0:622x381/1200x800/filters:focal(50x0:622x381)/cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_image/image/49640391/dell-p4317q-monitor-overview-1.0.0.jpg 

4k TV might be a good idea esp. if you're not into gaming and comparatively cheaper than similar sized 4k monitor . I have been thinking about this, yet to do any kinda research. Seen people discussing online about using 4k TV for their workstation PC. See if TV would be good enough for you.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2018)

There arent any VFM options for 4k @ 32 inches size for monitors.
You will have to enter TV territory, but you will lose out on response rate and general fluidity of monitors.
I'd give you a few recommendations but all i can find is 80k  32 inch 4k monitors and for a monitor is not worth it IMO

Dual monitors setup is also good if you want multiple tabs and windows open at all times.
What I can recommend you is, get LG 27UD68P, and one or two, 22 inch 1080p monitor.
get a proper stand for all 3 monitors and use the 1080p monitors in a pivoted upright position for good amount of vertical screenspace.
I was actually using some thing very similar (27UD68P and Dell IN2030M no upright cuz dont have a VESA stand).
This can work out to be a great workstation experience, because you will be using your LG monitor as your main work monitor and the other ones for terminal or logging etc.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> There arent any VFM options for 4k @ 32 inches size for monitors.
> You will have to enter TV territory, but you will lose out on response rate and general fluidity of monitors.
> I'd give you a few recommendations but all i can find is 80k  32 inch 4k monitors and for a monitor is not worth it IMO
> 
> ...



Thank you for the suggestion. I did very extensive research from morning today and I will agree with your conclusion that there is no VFM option in India for higher size monitor. I will go with your suggestion of multi monitor as I have the necessary desk space.

Can you please recommend me a VESA stand?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/CNCT-LCD-Desk-Mount-...pID=31nDJYTjJhL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

This is ideal, look at local shops. Amazon is very overpriced. Aliexpress would be cheaper but shipping costs would be huge.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.amazon.in/CNCT-LCD-Desk-Mount-...pID=31nDJYTjJhL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> This is ideal, look at local shops. Amazon is very overpriced. Aliexpress would be cheaper but shipping costs would be huge.



What do you think of this? *www.amazon.in/LG-inches-43UJ752T-Smart-Titan/dp/B0733375RQ/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

I was reading the IVG forum and a person there mentioned that he uses this TV as his monitor. It is 4K HDR and does 60hz. I am not concerned about higher refresh rate as my GPU won't be able to output anything above 60 fps anyways on 4k resolution. A reviewer on amazon mentioned that TV has a Lowest input lag (12.4 ms) for 4K HDR gaming.

Edit: Moreover, I do not play competitive FPS games. So I think I will be fine? What say?

Review here. LG 43UJ752T Review


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2018)

Yep looks great, if it has that low input lag, might be worth checking out.
Still for work purposes, I think it might be too big.
Long back I used to use a 40 inch TV with a mac mini for work, used to have severe neck pains because the screen is too big to use with a mouse kb. Maybe proper placements would alleviate that, but I still think 32 inch is the limit for a monitor for work. Gaming is absolutely fine on 40+ inch screens since you can just move back.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 23, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Yep looks great, if it has that low input lag, might be worth checking out.
> Still for work purposes, I think it might be too big.
> Long back I used to use a 40 inch TV with a mac mini for work, used to have severe neck pains because the screen is too big to use with a mouse kb. Maybe proper placements would alleviate that, but I still think 32 inch is the limit for a monitor for work. Gaming is absolutely fine on 40+ inch screens since you can just move back.



Thanks buddy. Never been frustrated to buy something in life. Such a poor monitor scene we have in India.  
I have decided to hold on to my LG ultra wide monitor for now until better options are available at a good price.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes, but Lenovo stirred up the 1440p monitor game in mdcomputers. Hopefully newer better monitors arrive soon, preferably with HDR.
Using madVR to simulate HDR is good enough but not exactly the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 24, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes, but Lenovo stirred up the 1440p monitor game in mdcomputers. Hopefully newer better monitors arrive soon, preferably with HDR.
> Using madVR to simulate HDR is good enough but not exactly the same thing.



They did. No doubt. There has been a decent price reduction in 1440p monitor prices compared to what were the prices 1.5 years back. But only in basic 1440p monitors. Monitors with gsync, higher refresh rate, etc are trading even higher than what they were trading a year back due to higher import duty+taxes. I am hopeful to see decent price cut in higher end 1440p monitors once all these new technologies gets settled. Major focus will be on 4K going ahead and I don't see much focus on 1440p monitors once higher refresh rate 4K monitors are available in the market.

Yes. Simulating HDR with madVR is no where near an actual 4K HDR TV. I am using MPC with madVR but was not able to notice any difference though but can see a massive difference on a friend's tv.


----------



## Minion (Mar 27, 2018)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> What do you think of this? *www.amazon.in/LG-inches-43UJ752T-Smart-Titan/dp/B0733375RQ/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> I was reading the IVG forum and a person there mentioned that he uses this TV as his monitor. It is 4K HDR and does 60hz. I am not concerned about higher refresh rate as my GPU won't be able to output anything above 60 fps anyways on 4k resolution. A reviewer on amazon mentioned that TV has a Lowest input lag (12.4 ms) for 4K HDR gaming.
> 
> ...



Get LG 24MP88HV and you will be fine


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 27, 2018)

Minion said:


> Get LG 24MP88HV and you will be fine



I have kept my newly LG 29 Ultra wide with me and happy with this for now. Plan is postponed till 27 1440p 144hz gsync monitor gets cheaper.


----------

